# Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II



## Vagas (12. Dezember 2013)

*Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Hallo,

hier mal mein Thread zu meinem nächsten nächsten Build / ersten Wakü  Ich mache gleichzeitig noch einen Thread unter "Zusammenbau" auf, wo die Systemkonfig genauer erstellt wird. Werde das ganze hier dann auch verlinken und regelmäßig updaten, aber die grundlegenden zu kühlenden Komponenten stehen fest. Die Wakü soll optisch an das System angepasst werden (orange/schwarz Mboard gibt es vor).
Ich hoffe ich hab all meine HAs ordentlich gemacht 

_"Das Cosmos II steht sehr stark in der Kritik was Wakü angeht, weil die vorhergesehene Fläche für Radiatoren einfach zu wenig ist um ein Highend System effektiv zu kühlen."  _ 

Es sollen folgende Komponenten gekühlt werden:
CPU: i7-4770K
GPU: 2x R9 290 (Ref.)
MBoard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC
Aktuelle Bestellung: System: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2204e503e7736401557e3973a0e028c8e75c9f2755c3e 
System befindet sich noch in der Planung (Link)

*Mein Ziel: *Deckel: 360er; Front/Boden: 2*280er



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider ist es sehr schwierig an gute Quellen zu kommen, da die meisten sich schon vorm Kauf wegen der negativen Kritik davon abwenden. Es wird eher zu alternativen wie dem 900D(mehr Platz) und Enthoo Primo(P/L + mehr Mögl. für Radis) gegriffen. Kann die Argumente alle gut verstehen, nur schlägt mein Herz seit langem schon für dieses Gehäuse.
Zusätzliches Bildmaterial zur Anregung:


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mein *„Warenkorb“ *: 



Spoiler



*Pumpe:* Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version 49050
*AGB: *Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" Clear Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" Clear 45212 
*Radiatoren:* 
360er:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm 35273 
2x280er: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Bundle Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm "Midrange" mit 2x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 Bundle Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm "Midrange" mit 2x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2
* Lüfter: *3 x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78263
*Steuerung:* Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 6 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD Aquacomputer aquaero 6 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD 70227
*Kühler-CPU:* Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1150/775, G1/4 10372
*Kühler-VGA:* Razor R9 290X / 290 
*Backplatte: *Razor R9 290X / 290 Backplate 
*Schläuche:* Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Orange 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Orange 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" 59120
*Temperatursensor:* Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71170
*Durchfluss: *Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Fließanzeiger G1/4 mit Tachosignal - Plexi Alphacool Fließanzeiger G1/4 mit Tachosignal - Plexi 71221


  Ich bitte euch darum mit einem kritischen Auge drüber zu schauen.
Das hier ist nicht die Endlösung, sondern nur eine Grundidee die gerne weiter ausgebaut wird bzw. wenn das Konzept einfach nur schlecht von Grund auf neu überholt. 
Ich bin offen für alles und freue mich sehr über weitere Ideen/Anregungen/Kritiken. 
Vllt finden sich hier einige Comos II Besitzer oder welche die ihn schon mal in der Hand gehabt haben und ein bisschen aus ihrer Praxis sagen können. 


Und *zum Schluss* noch…
Kann man den Preis noch attraktiver gestalten? Besseres P/L?
Alternative günstiger/bessere Hersteller?

So das war es von meiner Seite, falls ich was vergessen hab, erinnert mich bitte dadran und ich werde es sofort ergänzen. Wünsche euch allen Viel Spaß beim grübbeln  und bedanke mich bei allen die hier ihren Beitrag leisten. (schon geleistet haben)



Lg Vagas





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vagas (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Bin wieder da ^^
Arbeit ist über die Feiertage auf der Strecke geblieben, aber es liegt auch teilweise an der langsamen Lieferung. Hab noch immer keine GPU 
Ich lese mich wieder rein in die Materia, bin vollkommen draußen. 
Hinzugekommen ist mein Netzteil. 
Und ich werde den Thread verschieben, mache ein Tagebuch auf. (Wurde mir empfohlen)


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

so ein radi-sandwich ist nicht empfehlenswert, da der zweite radi mit der warmen luft kühlen muss, die unmittelbar aus dem ersten radi kommt. dann lieber abstand zwischen beiden radis, wie auf dem bild. ich würde die radis dann gegeneinanderpusten lassen und die warme luft mit zusätzlichen lüftern dazwischen rausjagen. oder andersrum, mit zusätzlichen lüftern für frischluft sorgen und die radis beide nach aussen wegpusten lassen.

sind im deckel insgesamt 40mm platz oder mit lüftern noch 40mm, also insgesamt 65mm? 

ich würde statt den phobya-radis die alphacool nehmen, sind zwar minimal teurer, aber meiner meinung nach besser verarbeitet. und die haben ein schutzblech unter den löchern für die lüfterschrauben, also kann man da nicht so leicht die kanäle kaputtmachen. grundsätzlich wäre eine externe lösung mit einem MoRa günstiger.

wenn dein netzteil nicht zu lang ist, dürften die 360er im boden die richtige wahl sein. wobei 280er sogar etwas mehr oberfläche haben, was bei gleichen restbedingungen besser ist. dann hättest du auch mehr platz für das netzteil.

ich würde eine DDC-1T nehmen, ob du eine silentbox benötigst, musst du selber entscheiden. allerdings könnte die pumpe mit pech dann überhitzen. 

ich würde komplett zu den NB BSPro PL-1 / PK-1 greifen und die eloops weglassen. ist auch preislich besser. die eloops machen teilweise probleme, wenn man sie am radiator in pull montiert. 

die reihenfolge der verschlauchung ist übrigends egal, solange der agb vor der pumpe kommt. also kannst da rein nach der besten optik gehen. die wassertemperatur ist nach kurzer zeit eh überall gleich, also musst du nicht zwischen zwei kühlblöcke einen radi hängen, damit das kühler wird.

Aquaero 6 ist top, vielleicht reicht dir aber auch der 5er. dann könntest du die LT version ohne display nehmen, die kostet nur knapp 60€

statt dem kryos XT würde ich den kryos delrin nehmen. ist optisch neutraler und zudem kostet der nur knapp 40€ und der leistungsunterschied geht als messtoleranz durch

schlauchgröße ändern, entweder 11/8 oder 16/10. die beiden größen sind am stabilsten, da sie das größte verhältnis von durchmesser zu wandstärke haben. wenn du viele bögen verlegst, ist das durchaus hilfreich. sonst gibt es entweder knickschutz (smartcoils) oder winkelanschlüsse. dann würde ich zu 13/10 greifen, da diese größe weder zu klein, noch zu groß wirkt.


----------



## MatzeLP (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Coole Idee. 
Aber warum machst Du es Dir so schwer? Das Coolermaster ist zwar cool, aber die Radiatormöglichkeiten sind wirklich nur begrenzt möglich. Willst Du ein cleanes, leistungsstarkes und auch leises System, solltest Du Casemodding in Betracht ziehen. Ich schaue mal, was sich da machen lässt. Dein Budget scheint ja ganz gut zu sein. Aber wofür brauchst Du eigentlich 2x R290? Surround zocken in 2k? Wäre geil. 
Ich muss FeuerToifel zustimmen, was den Sandwich Radi angeht. Da kannst du stattdessen einfach einen 60 mm Radi einbauen. 
Und die eLoops sollten auch nicht in Push verwendet werden. Konstruktionsbedingt Schleifen die dann und sind laut. 
Kryos Delrin ist gut. Alphacool auch. Also übernehme bitte FeuerToifels Verbesserungsvorschläge.


Ach und Abo hast Du natürlich.


----------



## Vagas (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



> sind im deckel insgesamt 40mm platz oder mit lüftern noch 40mm, also insgesamt 65mm?


Wenn man den Radi von unten an den Deckel schraubt, sollten man die Höhe von max. 30mm nicht überrschreiten weil es sonst mit dem Board kollodiert. 
Wieviel Platz man hat wenn der Radi auf dem Deckel sitzt, kann ich leider nicht genau sagen. Aber 40mm passen auf jeden Fall.


> grundsätzlich wäre eine externe lösung mit einem MoRa günstiger.


Das weis  Ich will sehen was sich machen lässt, wenn es nicht möglich ist wird auf ein MoRa3 umgestiegen 


> wenn dein netzteil nicht zu lang ist, dürften die 360er im boden die  richtige wahl sein. wobei 280er sogar etwas mehr oberfläche haben, was  bei gleichen restbedingungen besser ist. dann hättest du auch mehr platz  für das netzteil.


Sind die 140mm nicht lauter?


> ich würde eine DDC-1T nehmen, ob du eine silentbox benötigst, musst du  selber entscheiden. allerdings könnte die pumpe mit pech dann  überhitzen.


Welche ist leiser? DDC-1T mit SilentBox oder die Aquastream XT?



> Aquaero 6 ist top, vielleicht reicht dir aber auch der 5er. dann  könntest du die LT version ohne display nehmen, die kostet nur knapp 60€



Wollte auf jeden Fall ein geiles Display haben 

kryos XT --> kryos delrin : geändert 

Schläuche: 13/10 klingt gut



> Aber warum machst Du es Dir so schwer?


Cosmos II war und ist das Gehäuse was ich haben will. Es summt nach mir ^^


> Willst Du ein cleanes, leistungsstarkes und auch leises System, solltest  Du Casemodding in Betracht ziehen.


Das ist mein Ziel und die Herausforderung.


----------



## Vagas (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Ich hab mal die Updates in die Einleitung eingearbeitet und hier mal ein WK bei aquatuning erstellt.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Bitte um Änderungsvorschlägen 
Gibt es noch andere Kühler für die R9 290? Beim CPU-Kühler konnte man ja gut 30€ einsparen?
Und welche Pumpe ist leiser? 
Sind die Radiatoren von Alphacool okay?


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



Vagas schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die Updates in die Einleitung eingearbeitet und hier mal ein WK bei aquatuning erstellt.
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
> 
> Bitte um Änderungsvorschlägen
> ...


 
HALT STOP!! Nehme nicht den Kryos XT, sondern den Delrin!
Die Radis von Alphacool sind 
Und du willst wirklich den Kupfer-Kühler? Ich finde den Nickel irgendwie schöner.
Ansonsten:


----------



## Pixekgod (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

er kann auch den kryos XT nehmen auch wen der Delrin billiger 
vllt. passt er optisch besser in sein System wen er drauf achtet
aber sonst ergibt sich sogut wie kein unterschied in sachen Kühlleistung


----------



## Vagas (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



> HALT STOP!!



UPS!!! 

Delrin müsste jetzt drin sein und ich hatte den aquaero vergessen.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Hmm... optisch ist es zu schwierig zu sagen, ob das gut zu einander passt. 

Ist der WK sonst okay`Gibt es noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? Wie ich mehr Ruhe/Lesitung/Preis bekomm?


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Als optische Perfektionierung: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii für Radeon R9 290X und 290 acrylic glass edition, vernickelte Ausführung Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii für Radeon R9 290X und 290 acrylic glass edition, vernickelte 

Ansonsten: Top. Radi/Lüfter/Aquaero passt.
Bei Pumpen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.

Du hast gar keinen AGB.


----------



## Vagas (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*




> Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii  für Radeon R9 290X und 290 acrylic glass edition, vernickelte Ausführung  Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii für Radeon R9 290X und 290 acrylic  glass edition, vernickelte



Sieht auf jeden Fall top aus, aber dann muss es der XT CPU Kühler auch sein, die passen dann 

Da die Pumpen ja alle mehr als genug Leistung haben, will ich die leisere haben. 
Aber kp welche Kombo leichter ist 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1RT Plus mit 2xG1/4-Außengewinde (Original) Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1RT Plus mit 2xG1/4-Außengewinde 49017
mit
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Laing DDC-SilentBox Alphacool Laing DDC-SilentBox 52191

oder 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Advanced Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Advanced Version 49051

Einer irgendwelche Tests?


----------



## Pixekgod (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

ich hab diese Kombi 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version 49050
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - das Original Version 2.0 Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 52112

pumpe ist nicht hörbar solange man sie nicht voll leistung laufen lässt 
Vorteil man kann sie einfach per Software runter regeln


----------



## Vagas (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Braucht man für meine Wakü volle Leistung von der Pumpe?
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Versionen der Pumpe?


----------



## Pixekgod (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

der unterschied steht doch bei der pumpe dabei 
nein man braust sie nicht auf volle Leistung laufen lassen das sind nur paar Grad Unterschied und das ist zu vernachlässigen


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



Vagas schrieb:


> Braucht man für meine Wakü volle Leistung von der Pumpe?
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Versionen der Pumpe?


 
Ganz sicher nicht, bei den Pumpen. 
Der Unterschied liegt an der Software, da du aber den Aquaero hast, brauchst Du nur die Standard.
Und immer noch: AGB??


----------



## Vagas (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

ASO  Verstanden. 
Stimmt AGB hihi ^^


----------



## Joselman (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

wieviele Lüfter werden angeschlossen? wenns mehr als 4 sind brauchst du noch sowas z.b. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 6x 3Pin Molex 60cm Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 6x 3Pin Molex 60cm 81048


----------



## Vagas (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Momentan sind es 3x 120 / 4x 140 für die Radiatoren. Können die Gehäuse Lüfter auch über den aquaero laufen? Wenn ja dann kommen noch 4-5 Gehäuse Lüfter dazu?


----------



## Joselman (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Wo willst du denn zusätzlich zu den Radiatoren dann noch 4-5 Gehäuselüfter unterbringen? Die Lüfter kannst du auf die 4 Lüfterausgänge vom Aquero aufteilen und dann alle damit steuern.


----------



## Vagas (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Unswar vorne in die Front, damit die Lüfter zwischen den 2x 280 die Abwärme dazwischen abtransportieren. 
Und zwei im Seitenteil auf Höhe von den Grafikkarten. Zusätzlichen einen am Heck der die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse pustet.
Wäre wirklich cool, wenn das mit dem aquaero geht. Hab leider noch nie selber einen in den Händen gehabt.


----------



## -Loki- (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Mit der Aquaero 6 kannst du ohne weiteres alle Lüfter steuern.
Als pumpe würde ich entweder die Aquastream XT Standard nehmen oder wenn eine Laing dann die DDC-1t und nicht die 1t+.


----------



## Vagas (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



> Mit der Aquaero 6 kannst du ohne weiteres alle Lüfter steuern.


Sehr gut. Genau das was ich wollte  Mir ist egal welche Pumpe, hauptsache sie ist leise. Und die Aquastream mit Shoggy soll leiser sein als die DDC 

Warenkorb: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

+ Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB  12V Pumpe- Standard Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe-  Standard Version 49050
Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur  Pumpenentkopplung - das Original Version 2.0 Aquacomputer Shoggy  Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 52112

+ Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 6x 3Pin Molex 60cm Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 6x 3Pin Molex 60cm 81048


Als AGB wollte ich den hier kaufen.
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » XSPC » XSPC Photon 170 Tube Reservoir
Mir hat hier der LED Effekt am besten gefallen. Hab mir mal die anderen bei aquatuning angeschaut, leider waren die Effekte sehr sehr schlecht  und die haben diesen AGB nicht im Sortiment.
Spricht irgendetwas gegen diesen AGB? Gibt es noch bessere?


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Hätte hier noch zwei optische Verbesserungen:
1. rote Sleeves: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 6x 3Pin Molex 60cm - UV Rot Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 6x 3Pin Molex 60cm - UV Rot 81046
2. Shoggy in Schwarz (aber Orange passt ja auch bei Dir. ) Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 6x 3Pin Molex 60cm - UV Rot Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 6x 3Pin Molex 60cm - UV Rot 81046


----------



## Vagas (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Sleeve  Sehr gute Idee, aber nicht in Rot sondern in schwarz(neutraler), weil es leidder kein Orange gibt. Find leider nur die 4x und keine 6x in schwarz 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz 81038


> Shoggy in Schwarz (aber Orange passt ja auch bei Dir.


Genau deswegen 

Was haltet ihr von der Backplatte hier? Vor allem wegen dem Crossfire?

Neu: Backplate für kryographics R9 290X / 290 - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Eine backplate ist immer gut. Erhöht auch die Stabilität.

Orange sleeves bzw gesleevte Verlängerung gibt es von bitfenix glaub ich


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

 Das freut mich zu hören.
Da muss ich mal bei caseking schauen. 
Dank dir.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Ausgleichsbehälter vorne ist für dich keine Option ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MatzeLP (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



Vagas schrieb:


> Das freut mich zu hören.
> Da muss ich mal bei caseking schauen.
> Dank dir.


 
Habe ich gemacht: Caseking: BitFenix 3-Pin zu 3x 3-Pin Adapter 60cm - sleeved orange/schwarz


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Coole Sache Merci Matze


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

agb in der front hat ja irgendwie schon was. gibt es die ek-spinbay auch mit clear plexi?


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



> Ausgleichsbehälter vorne ist für dich keine Option ?





> agb in der front hat ja irgendwie schon was.


Da das Cosmos kein Seitenteil mit Fenster hat, wäre das AGB in der Front auf jeden Fall eine Option 
Kennt ihr eins was zu dem äußeren Design gut passt oder etwas ganz elegantes mit Stil 
Das von Monkey mit dem Plexiglas sah ja schon ganz gut aus. Ist das Plexiglas beleuchtet und ich sehe da auch einen Durchflussanzeiger? Gibt es die AGBs mit integriertem Durchflusssensor? 

Und ich sehe bei einige User benutzen gerne die Kühler von Ek, sind die besser? Kann sie leider nicht bei aquatuning finden


----------



## MatzeLP (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Das hier vielleicht? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Repack Dual Bayres 5,25" - Rev.2 Alphacool Repack Dual Bayres 5,25" - Rev.2 45250
Oder kleiner: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Repack-cooling Slot-In Delrin white Special Edition Alphacool Repack-cooling Slot-In Delrin white Special Edition 45186

Kann man beide schön beleuchten. 
EK ist auch gut, wenn man das Design mag.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

ek gibt es nicht mehr bei aquatuning, die haben sich zerstritten. genauere infos dazu musst du bei interesse selber raussuchen  ekwb gibts bei caseking

der ek-spinbay hat eine durchflussanzeiger, also nur ein kleiens schaufelrad, das sich einfach dreht. meines wissens aber ohne elektronik. 

der hier hätte was, wenn man das logo abmachen kann: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Repack Dual Bayres 5,25" Clear Alphacool Repack Dual Bayres 5,25" Clear 45213 
das wäre dann schön schlicht einfach und somit eigendlich überall passend


----------



## Joselman (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

EK sieht halt schön aus. Von der Qualität würde ich ganz klar Aqua Computer vor EK einstufen.

Ich hab ein Teil von EK und ehrlich gesagt bin ich von der Verarbeitung mehr als enttäuscht. Im vergleich mit AC ist das übertrieben gesagt Müll.


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



> Das hier vielleicht? Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Repack Dual Bayres  5,25" - Rev.2 Alphacool Repack Dual Bayres 5,25" - Rev.2 45250
> Oder kleiner: Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Repack-cooling Slot-In  Delrin white Special Edition Alphacool Repack-cooling Slot-In Delrin  white Special Edition 45186



Die Kupferelemente beisen sich leider mit dem Case, aber es hat bestimmt seinen Vorteil beim befüllen von der Wakü.
Der kleinere ist vom Lichteffekt besser, weil da nicht so viel Licht verloren geht , aber diese massiven Sechskant Schrauben 



> Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Repack Dual Bayres  5,25" Clear Alphacool Repack Dual Bayres 5,25" Clear 45213


Schlicht, einfach und erfüllt seinen Dienst  ist eine Idee aber ich würde gerne mir noch mehr ansehen bevor ich mich dafür entscheide.



> EK sieht halt schön aus



Das finde ich auch deswegen, habe ich nachgefragt. Mich hatte vor allem diese alternative zum GPU Kühler interessiert Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für ATI » EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-290(X) - Acetal weil das Kupfer von dem hier Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für ATI » aqua computer kryographics Hawaii für Radeon R9 290/290X in meinen Augen brennt, wenn ich dran denke das es auf einem schwarz/orangen Board sitzt 
Man kann auch hingehen und etwas mehr ausgeben, dann bekommt man das ganze in der Farbe hier Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für ATI » aqua computer kryographics Hawaii für Radeon R9 290/290x - vernickelt Würde besser passen, aber da meldet sich mein schlechtes Gewissen zu Wort  
Wenn diese Version einen weiteren Vorteil hätte zur normalen, wäre es beruhigt 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ing-Slot-In-Delrin-white-Special-Edition.html


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

also ich finde der nicht vernickelte passt gerade wegen dem orange sogar besser, als der vernickelte. mal ganz von abgesehen, dass man da eh nicht viel von sieht, wenn die karte eingebaut ist 

der für mich optisch besste kühler für die R9 290(x) ist der von XSPC. schön schlicht und einfach gehalten. 

bitspower wäre auch ne möglichkeit, bin aber nicht sicher, ob die schon einen block für die 290(x) haben und ob der in DE überhaupt erhältlich ist.


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Hast du einen Link zum XSPC? Ich finde leider nur die Titan Version, aber die schon geil aus


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

ich glaube, der von xspc ist noch nicht im verkauf, hab den bisher nur auf deren FB page gesehen

hier zumindest der link zu dem kühler auf deren hp: Razor R9 290X / 290
und die backplate: Razor R9 290X / 290 Backplate

die backplate würde ich aber selber machen, mich stört der ausschnitt für die nicht vorhandenen crossfire anschlüsse.


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

WOW!! Das Ding ist ja mal rattenscharf 

Wann kommt es raus und welcher Händler verkauft XSPC Produkte?

Die Backplate ist wirklich etwas trist im vergleich zum Kühler. 



> die backplate würde ich aber selber machen


Was meinst du damit? 
Kann man auch eine Backplate von einem anderen Hersteller nehmen? Sind die kompatibel untereinander?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

klar, könntest auch ne andere backplate nehmen. die löcher sollte ja die gleichen sein. 

selber machen wäre dann so: plexiglas oder metallplatte auf maß zurechtschneiden und auf die karte(n) legen. ist dann natürlich rein optisch und hat keinen einfluss auf die stabilität, wie eine verschraubte metallplatte.


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Caseking: aqua computer Backplate für kryographics R9 290X/290, aktiv XCS
Ich finde den hier 


> selber machen wäre dann so: plexiglas oder metallplatte auf maß zurechtschneiden und auf die karte(n) legen. ist dann natürlich rein optisch und hat keinen einfluss auf die stabilität, wie eine verschraubte metallplatte.


Ne sowas traue ich mir nicht zu, aber Respekt  Bilder sind gern gesehen


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

die backplate von aquacomputer ist aber nur mit deren kühler kompatibel, wegen diesem XCS dingens.


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Gut dann fällt sie leider weg  Es wird aber auf jeden Fall dieser Kühler hier Razor R9 290X / 290 Der ist ja an Schönheit kaum zu übertreffen 
Entschuldigung wenn ich so pinkelig bin, aber weis einer von euch ob man dieses Hotswap Ding ausbauen kann? Ich würde dort dann gerne den 2x 5 1/4" AGB einbauen, weil ich sonst ein Problem mit dem Aquaero und Laufwerk bekomme. Von der Breite müsste es passen und es befinden sich auch Bohrungen dort.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine andere Frage so ganz nebenbei  Schaff ich es mit den Radiatoren CPU + 2x 290 leise zu kühlen?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Da passen die nicht rein ....die haben eine andere Höhe wie die Laufwerkseinschübe


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

du könntest dort möglicherweise einen single-slot agb einbauen und müsstest dir dann nur noch was für den frei bleibenden schlitz ausdenken.


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Schade.
Wenn ich einen Single Slot AGB einbaue, dann kann ich die oberen drei Slots verwenden.
1. Laufwerk 
2. Aquaero 
3. AGB 
Und hinter/in diesem Hotswap Ding vllt die Pumpe?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

ich weiss nicht, ob das hotswap ding ein teil ist, oder ob die klappen vorne einzeln sind. dann könntest du den käfig rausnehmen aber die klappen bleiben. sonst müsstet du halt wieder was zurechtbasteln, damit du da kein loch hast. 

müsstest mal ausmessen, wie viel platz du in dem mni-schacht dann hättest. dann weisst du auch, ob da eine pumpe reinpasst. pumpe wäre dann wohl auf eine DDC begrenzt. das einzge, was kleiner ist wäre eine DC-LT, die ist aber nur unötig laut im verhältnis zur leistung. 

agb würde ich aber ganz nach oben setzen. 

als single-bay kannst du den hier nehmen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" - Rev. 2 Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" - Rev. 2 45305
oder den, ist der vorgänger: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" Clear Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" Clear 45212
da kannst du vorne das metalldings abschrauben und hast wieder eine klare plexi-platte vorne. bnhjm das metalldings kannst du auch durch farbiges plexi ersetzen, ist nur die frage, wie weit man dann noch durchgucken kann.


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Ich selber besitze das Gehäuse noch nicht, deswegen kann ich dir es nicht genau sagen. Vllt kann jmnd anders noch Auskunft geben? 


> als single-bay kannst du den hier nehmen: Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Repack Single Bayres  5,25" - Rev. 2 Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" - Rev. 2 45305
> oder den, ist der vorgänger: Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Repack Single Bayres  5,25" Clear Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" Clear 45212


Ich sehe keinen wirklich Unteschied zw. den beiden außer dass der vorgänger eine Trennwand dazwischen hat, was für mich sinnvoller erscheint. 


> agb würde ich aber ganz nach oben setzen.


Warum ganz oben? Entschuldigung wenn ich alles hinterfrage, aber ich bin in Sachen Wakü ein Amateur 

Wenn genug Platz im Mini-Schacht ist, dann würde sich ganz gut die DDC ergeben? 
Ich schau mal ob ich im Netz vllt was finde, aber es ist wirklich nicht einfach 

Mit dem Metalldings meinst du die Blende? ^^
Und das farbige Plexi Glas müsste ich mir selber basteln/besorgen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

der unterschied ist auch in dem anschlussterminal. bei der rev. 2 kann man das abschrauben und durch ein anderes ersetzten. 

der agb ist am sinnvollsten, wenn er am höchstmöglichen punkt im case bzw im kreislauf sitzt. dort soll sich ja die luft sammeln und luft ist bekanntlich leichter als wasser und steigt daher auf. darum, agb nach oben  
bei der pumpe ist der ort relativ egal, solange das wasser durch schwerkraft in die pumpe laufen kann. die wakü-pumpen haben keine saugfunktion, daher muss die pumpe immer tiefer als der agb sitzen und es sollte auch keine komponente dazwischen gebaut werden.
ja, metalldings=blende  die ist nur verschraubt, wodurch der agb etwas spielraum für kreativität bietet. farbiges plexi gibt zB im conrad. mit glück in auch in fast richtiger größe. die exakte größe und löcher zum anschrauben müsstest du natürlich selber machen oder von jemandem machen lassen.


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Ah jetzt sehe ich es Du meinst das gute Hinterteil von dem AGB  
Perfekt, dann empfiehlt sich für mich das Clear Design, weil ich nix mit dem Hintern machen will. So wie ich es verstehe, dient es dazu dir die Möglichkeit zu geben eine Pumpe (DDC) hinten dranzuhängen 
Was sich bei mir nicht lohnt, weil ich ja die Aquastream habe. Außerdem kann man ja dann die DDC gar nicht mehr entkuppeln 
Das man den AGB oberhalb der Pumpe montieren wusste ich und jetzt wo man das mit der Luft und dem höchsten Punkt hört, macht das ja auch Sinn  Wieder was dazu gelernt.

Sehr gut das mit dem Plexi Glas und den Bohrungen bekomm ich hin  
Vllt noch matt geschliefen? Mit einer eigenen Gravur?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

genau, das hinterteil  und wie du selber sagst, eine pumpe könnte man dort nicht wirklich entkoppeln. 

deine aquastream dürfte aber zu groß für den extra-schacht sein. kauf dir erstmal das case, dann kannst du selber alles ausmessen und mit papp-modellen rumprobieren


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



> deine aquastream dürfte aber zu groß für den extra-schacht sein. kauf  dir erstmal das case, dann kannst du selber alles ausmessen und mit  papp-modellen rumprobieren


Das ist ein wahres Wort  Ich wollte halt versuchen so weit wie möglich alles ins Detail zu planen und mir ein paar Infos/Feedbacks/Ideen zu holen, um keine Fehlkäufe zu machen. 
Und ich liebe es in solchen Threads mehrere Theorie durchzugehen/-diskutieren um letztendlich auf eine perfekte Lösung zu kommen, auch wenn es ein sehr hoher zeitaufwand und anstrengend ist. Ich hab Spaß dabei, wie ein Kleinkind im Legokasten  
Die ersten Bestellungen gehen bald raus. Das Innenleben vom PC ist so gut wie fast fertig: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/309234-cosmos-ii-4.html 

Jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage zu den Zwillingen.
Unswar kommen sie ja auf dieses Board Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland weil es sich ja am besten eignet für Multi GPU. 
Ich kauf mir auf jeden Fall diese Kühler hier XSPC Full Cover Razor R9 290X / 290 Waterblock [XS-R9-290X] from XSPC Online Store wahrscheinlich bei XSPC selber  (Hat da jmnd Erfahrung)
Sie bieten da noch passende SLI Bridges in verschieden Größen an. Welches wäre die richtige Größe für mich? 
XSPC Razor SLI Flow Bridge (4 Slot) [XS-RZSLI-4S] from XSPC Online Store

Man findet aber im Anhang auch ein passendes Bild dazu, aber es ist das UP7 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

4 slot heisst hier anscheinend, der erste wird nicht mitgezählt. also wenn deine erste graka in slot 2 sitzt (ist meist der fall) und die zweite dann in slot 5, hast du nach xspc-rechnung einen 3-slot abstand. also beim zählen den ersten weglassen. 

*bild vom board anseh* optisch am besten bei dem z87x-oc dürfte es sein, die graka's in slot 1 und slot 5 zu setzen, also wären di von dir verlinkten 4slot verbinder schon die richtigen. blick auf die spezifikation vom mobo sagt auch, slot 1 und slot 5 sind am besten, da slot 1 x16 und slot 5 x8 angebunden ist.

in wieweit sich der preis ändert, wenn du direkt bei xspc in england bestellst, oder wenn du wartest, bis die kühler in deutschland verfügbar sind, kp. sollte zumindest schneller gehen, da sie dort natürlich auf lager haben


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Okay hab mal deinen Gedankengang nachvollzogen und vielen Dank FeuerToifel 
Ich erstell mal WK bei XSCP und guck wieviel der Versand ist. 
Dann erstatte ich wieder bericht.


----------



## MatzeLP (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



Vagas schrieb:


> Okay hab mal deinen Gedankengang nachvollzogen und vielen Dank FeuerToifel
> Ich erstell mal WK bei XSCP und guck wieviel der Versand ist.
> Dann erstatte ich wieder bericht.


 
Gute Idee.
Und Du hast Post.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

versand innerhalb der eu dürfte nicht so viel teurer als innerhlab deutschland sein. wobei die kühler natürlich etwas gewicht haben, aber 5kilo sollte das paket nicht überschreiten. paket bis5kilo mit dhl nach england rüber wäre 17€, denke mal somit ist der umgekehrte weg nicht viel teurer, also schätze mal nicht mehr als 25€


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

SubTotal: £225.95
                        Weight: 3.1kg
                        Shipping: £13.50 (= 15,9983€)  gut gerechnet Toifel
                                                                         VAT @%: £45.19

                        Total: *£271.14




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Joselman (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Bitte löschen!

Das ist ja gar nicht der Quatsch Thread sorry!!!!


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Ist nicht schlimm, dann kaufst du die hier noch dazu und alles ist wieder rot 
XSPC Twin Wired Red 5mm LEDs with 4Pin - Black - 30cm [XS-TWLED5-RED] from XSPC Online Store


----------



## Joselman (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Ich mache jetzt auf weniger Licht.  Egal hier gehts um deinen Rechner. Sorry!


----------



## MatzeLP (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



Joselman schrieb:


> Bitte löschen!
> 
> Das ist ja gar nicht der Quatsch Thread sorry!!!!


 


Joselman schrieb:


> Ich mache jetzt auf weniger Licht.  Egal hier gehts um deinen Rechner. Sorry!


 
Kann ja mal passieren. 
Ich denke nicht, dass es Vagas etwas ausmacht, oder?
Hier bekommst Du auch Hilfe. Aber zum Quatsxhen ist wirklich der Quatschthread bzw. PN's vorgesehen.


----------



## Joselman (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Ich denke auch.  Kann halt passieren wenn man beim Feierabendbierchen zockt, nebenbei auf Aquatuning surft und dann noch im Forum liest/postet. 

So genug off topic und back zum Thema.

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt wie und ob das alles in das Case passt.


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



> Ich mache jetzt auf weniger Licht.  Egal hier gehts um deinen Rechner. Sorry!





> Ich denke nicht, dass es Vagas etwas ausmacht, oder?


Nope, ich freu mich ja wenn die Leute sich am Thread beteiligen. 



> Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt wie und ob das alles in das Case passt.


Ich auch <.< Vor allem, ob es auch effektiv gekühlt werden kann. Steht noch alles in den Sternen. Das Case wird jetzt erstmal bestellt. Dann wird geschaut ob die Radis von den Maßen überhaupt passen.

PS.: Jmnd Erfahrung mit Bestellung bei PIXmania?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

sagt mir nix. ich würde jedoch immer bei einem fachhandel kaufen/bestellen. amazon ist ne ausnahme


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Jetzt hast du mich verunsichert <.<

Das Gehäuse gibt es bei mindfactory für 313€. Gleichzeitig bekomm ich da auch noch einige Komponenten ganz günstig, also wird es heut Abend jetzt gekauft:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2204e503e7736401557e3973a0e028c8e75c9f2755c3e


----------



## True Monkey (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



> Jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage zu den Zwillingen.
> Unswar kommen sie ja auf dieses Board Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland weil es sich ja am besten eignet für Multi GPU.
> Ich kauf mir auf jeden Fall diese Kühler hier XSPC Full Cover Razor R9 290X / 290 Waterblock [XS-R9-290X] from XSPC Online Store wahrscheinlich bei XSPC selber  (Hat da jmnd Erfahrung)
> Sie bieten da noch passende SLI Bridges in verschieden Größen an. Welches wäre die richtige Größe für mich?
> http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-Razor-SLI-Flow-Bridge-4-Slot_37405.html


 
 Da das Board nur in den ersten und den dritten orangen Slot bei SLI/CF 8 lanes bietet erübrigt sich eigentlich die Frage (Du kannst nur diese zwei nehmen da die andern nur mit x4 angebunden sind )


----------



## Vagas (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*


Ich bestelle nix ohne eure Absegnung  *sorry*

Siehe da. Link

So ich bin ins Bett. Vielen Dank für die neuen Beiträge.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Ist ja auch schon geklärt. Wobei pci-e 3.0 x4 ja pci-e 2.0 x8 entspricht, also nicht ganz so wild, wenn man die slots auch für eine graka nutzen möchte. Was bei 2 Karten jedoch verschenkte Leistung wäre


----------



## Vagas (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

*Update *​Neuer Kreislauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dem Warenkorb wurden folgende GPU-Kühler hinzugefügt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AGB wurde gewechselt: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" Clear Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" Clear 45212

Aktueller WK bei Aquatuning: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter = 652,83 €*

Eventl. werde ich noch passendere Anschlüsse zur Optik der VGA Kühler suchen/ändern.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

optisch sauberer dürfte es sein, wenn du so gehst:
agb > pumpe > radi's im boden > graka's > cpu > radi im deckel > agb
und der radi im deckel dann mit anschlüssen vorne


----------



## Vagas (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



> agb > pumpe > radi's im boden > graka's > cpu > radi im deckel > agb


Ich hab immer einen Radi zwischen den Heißen Elementen(CPU/GPU) gemacht, damit das Wasser sich abkühlen kann.
So bekommt die CPU doch das aufgeheizte Wasser von GPUs? Kannst du mir das erklären? 
Soll ich vllt noch einen 140mm Radi noch an Heck anbringen? GPUs > 140mm Radi > CPU > Radi Deckel > AGB`?


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

ein einzelner 140er wird nicht viel unterschied machen, dabei ist es nicht so wichtig, ob du unten im "keller" nun 240er, 280er, oder 360er hast. den platz hinten also mit einem staubfilter versehen und als frischluftzufuhr nutzen. 

lüfterkonfig würde ich etwa so machen: radi oben pustet raus, lüfter in der front und im heck pusten rein. bei den radis im "keller" kannst du ausprobieren, was am meisten bringt. ob nun beide radi's luft von aussen ziehen oder luft von innen rauspusten, oder klassisch ein radi zieht von aussen, der andere pustet wieder raus. 
für die luft-temperatur im case, und damit minimal auch für die wassertemp, ist es jedoch besser, alle radis entweder rein, oder rauspusten zu lassen, so bekommt kein radi die bereits warme luft von einem der anderen ab. radis rauspusten ist an sich am besten, da so die warme luft drekt aus dem case befördert wird und nicht die gerade wassergekühlten komponenten wieder ein wenig mit erwärmt. 
ich habs selber festgestellt, hab meinen frontradi reinpusten lassen, den topradi raus und den hecklüfter auch raus. hab nun hecklüfter rein und beide radis raus. ist zwar vom verhältnis lufzu rein zu luft raus weniger gut, aber die temps sind besser geworden, zwar nur etwa 5°, aber bei zwei 360ern nur für cpu ist eh kaum was zu verbessern 

die reihenfolge spielt keine rolle, solange agb vor der pumpe dran ist. der temperaturunterschied vom kältestem zum wärmsten punkt im kreislauf beträgt etwa 1-3°


----------



## Vagas (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Also macht der 140mm Radi am Heck wenig Sinn. => Wird dann als Frischluftzufuhr genutzt (mit Staubfilter selbstverständlich)
Vorne wollte ich auf jeden Fall einen Lüfter der frische Luft bringt. Folgende Gräßen sind hier möglich:_ 200 mm Lüfter, 1x 120-/140-mm-Lüfter_. Meine Wahl: 2 xEnermax T.B.Vegas weiß (UCTVS12P-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der Radi im Deckel muss rauspusten, weil... ist einfach so! Ne.. man kann den Radi wahrscheinlich nicht von unten an den Deckel montieren, weil der Abstand zum MBoard zu niedrig ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deshalb muss er in den Deckel und dann bietet sich nur noch die Option an, von unten die Lüfter in Push und raus mit der warmen dreckigen Luft. (Sobald mein Case da ist werde ich die max. mögl. Höhe im Deckel messen)
Deswegen ist der einblasende 140mm am Heck  Gibt noch eine kleine frische Brise.



> für die luft-temperatur im case, und damit minimal auch für die  wassertemp, ist es jedoch besser, alle radis entweder rein, oder  rauspusten zu lassen, so bekommt kein radi die bereits warme luft von  einem der anderen ab. radis rauspusten ist an sich am besten, da so die  warme luft drekt aus dem case befördert wird und nicht die gerade  wassergekühlten komponenten wieder ein wenig mit erwärmt. .


Deswegen würde ich die beiden Radis im Keller gerne beide rauspusten lassen und von der Front frische Luft zwischen beide zukommen lassen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Push Betrieb. Damit die warme Luft gar nicht erst ins Gehäuseinnere kommt. 

Zum Glück haben beide Seitenteil eine extra Schlitz für die Lüfteröffnungen (raus-/reinpusten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kommen ja noch 2 xEnermax T.B.Vegas weiß (UCTVS12P-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ans Seitenteil die, die gestaute warme Luft zwischen den beiden GPUs befördern soll. 
Somit sollte ich genug Luftzufuhr haben, dass alle Radis rauspustend arbeiten können. 


> ich habs selber festgestellt, hab meinen frontradi reinpusten lassen,  den topradi raus und den hecklüfter auch raus. hab nun hecklüfter rein  und beide radis raus. ist zwar vom verhältnis lufzu rein zu luft raus  weniger gut, aber die temps sind besser geworden, zwar nur etwa 5°


Werde versuch diese Erfahrung direkt in meinem System umzusetzen. 


> aber bei zwei 360ern nur für cpu ist eh kaum was zu verbessern


Geil  Welches deiner Mods ist das bitte? 


> die reihenfolge spielt keine rolle, solange agb vor der pumpe dran ist.  der temperaturunterschied vom kältestem zum wärmsten punkt im kreislauf  beträgt etwa 1-3°


Also muss man die Wakü als ganzes kühlendes Komponent sehen und nicht so wie ich dachte.

Unabhängig von meinem Build, kommt die Konfig der Lüfter (Non-/Radi) immer auf die besonderen Gegebenheiten im Geäuse an. Deswegen wahrscheinlich diese widersprüchlichen Tests im Startthread.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

mod #2  ist aber auch nur so übertrieben überdimensioniert, damit es leise ist, und ich auch noch eine graka mit einbinden kann.

das prinzip einer wakü, so wie ich es verstanden habe: 
an den kühlern entsteht die hitze, das wasser nimmt diese auf, die pumpe sorgt für gleichmäßigere verteilung der hitze im wasser, die radiatoren verhindern ein zu starkes erhitzen vom wasser.

die 120er im seitenteil würde ich eher als zusätzliche frischluftzufuhr nutzen, aber da musst du den unterschied auch austesten. lüfter in der front entweder den großen 200er, oder aber zwei 120er. glaub zwei 140er passen nicht, sonst natürlich die. 
so wie ich die löcher im seitenteil sehe, hat das case auch nur platz für zwei 240er im boden, maximal aber 280er. 280er könnten aber von der höhe problematisch werden. aber mit 1x360 + 2x240 hast du immernoch genug fläche für cpu+2gpu's


----------



## Vagas (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



> das prinzip einer wakü, so wie ich es verstanden habe:
> an den kühlern entsteht die hitze, das wasser nimmt diese auf, die pumpe  sorgt für gleichmäßigere verteilung der hitze im wasser, die radiatoren  verhindern ein zu starkes erhitzen vom wasser.



Jap, die 120er sollen wahrscheinlich reinpussten. Sorry, kam nicht im Text so rüber.



> ist aber auch nur so übertrieben überdimensioniert, damit es leise ist, und ich auch noch eine graka mit einbinden kann.


 Genau mein Ding 


> so wie ich die löcher im seitenteil sehe, hat das case auch nur platz  für zwei 240er im boden, maximal aber 280er. 280er könnten aber von der  höhe problematisch werden. aber mit 1x360 + 2x240 hast du immernoch  genug fläche für cpu+2gpu's


Das würde mich sehr freuen.  Weil die Rechnung ja ziemlich knapp aufgeht.

Hab eine kleine ToDo-Liste für mich gemacht. Was ich alles machen sollte, wenn das Case da ist. Bestellung ist ja gestern raus 
- Maße HDD-Käfig alias Keller. Wichtig für 240/280/360 
- Maße Front. Eventl. 2x 140mm
- Maße HotSwap Ding für die Pumpe
- Höhe vom Deckel -> dickerer Radi oder vllt Push/Pull 360; 
...
Was muss ich noch planen? Was gehört noch zur Vorbereitung?

BTW.
Beim durchstöbern deines Thread bin ich auf das gestoßen!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Arme CPU, zwischen diesen beiden Monstern eingklemmt 
Aber sonst geil


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

wäh? das bild haste bei meinem tagebuch gefunden? wieso kenne ich das dann nicht?  

eingeklemmt ist da garnix, ich behaupte mal "liebevoll eingebettet"


----------



## Vagas (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

war in einem link drin 


> "liebevoll eingebettet"


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

ah, okay. dann hab ich das möglicherweise doch schonmal gesehen, aber wieder vergessen 

das bild vom aktuellen zustand ist inzwischen nicht mehr ganz aktuell. die änderung betrifft aber eigendlich nur den agb, hab den fillport wieder eingebaut und angeschlossen.


----------



## Vagas (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



> die änderung betrifft aber eigendlich nur den agb, hab den fillport wieder eingebaut und angeschlossen.


Fillport ist dieser Nippel der hinten unten aus dem Case guckt? Unterhalb vom AGB=?

*WOOOT!!! Paket wird morgen verschickt!!! Ein Lob an mindfactory!!!!!*


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

nö, das ist mei drainport. der ist zum wasser ablassen, wenn mein pc 'mal muss' 

der fillport sitzt versteckt unter der kunststoffabdeckung, irgendwo hab ich auch ein bild davon.


----------



## Vagas (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Die erste Ladung ist da. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich versteh nur eins nicht so ganz. 
Habe am Dienstag bestellt. Ales war vorrätig und ist am Mittwoch raus. Wurde in zwei Pakete aufgeteilt. Und es kommt nur eins an 
Warum ist das Cosmos II nicht auch mit angekommen  Sind doch gleichzeitig raus 
Es war am wichtigsten für die folgenden Schritte.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

ich würde mal behaupten, die beiden pakete (gehäuse werden im originalkarton versendet) haben sich nach dem abladen im paketzentrum nicht wieder gesehen  
ich warte auch auf ein paket, dass angeblich gestern ankommen sollte


----------



## Vagas (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Aber sie sind füreinander bestimmt 
Ich hoffe das Gehäuse macht seinem Namen nicht alle Ehre 



> ich warte auch auf ein paket, dass angeblich gestern ankommen sollte


Doch etwa nicht auf eine R9 290???

Hier der aktuelle Status vom Gehäuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

nee, wäre schön wenn es so wäre  eine 290 kommt erst, wenn ich das geld dafür habe und ich will nicht mehr als 300 zahlen.


----------



## Vagas (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Mein Gewissen wäre sehr beruhigt wenn es um die 300 kosten würden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

zumal es mit den 300 nicht getan ist... da will ja noch ein wakü-block drauf...

warscheinlich werde ich mich darum auch mit einer 7970/280x zufrieden geben, für single monitor mit full-hd, 60Hz reicht das völlig. aber man will ja immer mehr, als man braucht ^^


----------



## Vagas (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Der Wakü Block zählt nicht dazu  Der ist so geil! Der hat ein Freifahrtschein bei mir 


> aber man will ja immer mehr, als man braucht ^^


Kenn ich, aber wenn man einmal Blut geleckt hat


----------



## Vagas (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*WTF?

*Gleich werden die Maße von der Lady genohmen ^^


----------



## Joselman (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

ja das ist schon ein Monster


----------



## Vagas (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Alter?  Mir bleibt die Spucke weg.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

wieso, hast es kleiner erwartet?


----------



## Vagas (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Nicht so groß  (bekomm es ja gar nicht unter den Schreibtisch )
Hab eben mal Maß genohmen, Bilder kommen gleich


----------



## Vagas (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Die Maße von dem HDD/SSD - Käfig alias "Keller":
Höhe: 130mm
Länge: 325mm (bis zur Front, mit einem 120mm Frontlüfter muss man -2,5cm)
Breite: 138mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind jetzt nur die Maße von dem Käfig, man kann noch den *Boden* herausnehmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann gewinnt man noch ca. 2cm dazu und kommt auf eine gesamt Höhe von 150mm. ( sorry ist im oberen Bild falsch beschriftet)

So würde dann ein 240 Radi aussehen: (Lüfter stehen auf dem Boden vom Käfig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Vergleich: Links ein 140mm und rechts der 120mm Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Front lassen sich zwei Lüfter verbauen:
Oben: Entweder 200mm oder 140mm oder 120mm
Unten: 120mm! 
Mann kann also oben eine 200mm und unten ein 120mm gleichzeitig haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HotSwap hat eine Höhe von genau 2x 3,5HDDs = ca. 7cm

Im Deckel lässt sich ein Radiator mit max Höhe von 45mm verbauen!

EDIT:
Von Seitenteil zu Seitenteil sind es genau 22cm.
Front bis zum Netzteil: 41cm


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

sieht so aus als pasen 280er unten rein. 360er auch, aber da fehlt dann für jeweils den hintersten lüfter das loch für die frischluft bzw um die warme luft rauszuscheuchen. wenn es aber zwei sein sollen, dann passen nur 30mm dicke mit einmal lüftern. 30+25 *2 =110mm also hättest du knapp 25mm platz wischen beiden radiatoren.
hast du bei dem deckel die lüfter mit einberechnet? lüfter und radiator sind 70mm dick.


----------



## Vagas (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

*FAZIT:*​
In den "Keller" müssten eigentlich locker 2x 280 Radiatoren passen. Wie befestige ich die Radiatoren? Gibt es da spezielle Halterungen? Im Boden vom Gehäuse befinden sich ja noch die Bohrung für den "Kellerboden" ( Ich hoffe mich kann man verstehen )
HotSwap hat eine Höhe von 7cm: Aquastream XT 7,2mm  DDC 6,?mm + Shoggy = 
In den Hotswap passt nur die DDC aber ohne Shoggy/Silentbox, also kann man den Platz/Raum anderswertig besser nutzen.  Bin hier offen für weitere Anregungen 

Und vorne wird es dann folgendermaßen aussehen:
Front Oben: 200mm (dieser wird dann ganz runtergedreht von der Drehzahl, damit er mir nicht die Kulisse zerstört!!! 
Front unten (bei den 2x 280mm Radis) : 120mm Enermax T.B.Vegas weiß (UCTVS12P-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Deckel: max. Höhe Radiator = 45mm
Leider keine Sandwich mit Push/Pull 

Das wäre die ToDo Liste soweit abgearbeitet.

Was fehlt mir noch zur Planung? Was kann ich noch ausprobieren? Sagt es mir und ich messe sofort nach 

EDIT: Feuertoifel ist mir zuvorgekomme ^^


----------



## Vagas (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



> sieht so aus als pasen 280er unten rein. 360er auch, aber da fehlt dann  für jeweils den hintersten lüfter das loch für die frischluft bzw um die  warme luft rauszuscheuchen. wenn es aber zwei sein sollen, dann passen  nur 30mm dicke mit einmal lüftern. 30+25 *2 =110mm also hättest du knapp  25mm platz wischen beiden radiatoren.
> hast du bei dem deckel die lüfter mit einberechnet? lüfter und radiator sind 70mm dick.


Diese Abgrenzung zw. HDD-Käfig und Netzteil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Abstand zwischen den beiden beträgt genau 13,8cm. Von einem Seitenteil zum anderen sind es 22cm. Leider sind diese Abgrenzungen mit Nieten festgemacht, ich weis nicht wie man die lösen kann ohne das Gehäuse zu beschädigen?
Hier ein paar Pics zum besseren Verständniss. 
Ist von hinten aufgenohmen, da sieht man gut das der Abstand zw. diesen Abgrenzungen geringer ist als die eigentliche Breite vom Gehäuse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst sind 25mm nicht viel Platz für Frischluft?

*Deckel:*
Im Deckel werden dann die Lüfter von innen verschraubt (wie im Bild von innen) und der Radiator kommt außen unter die Deckelablende: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außen wenn die Blende abgenohmen ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS.: Sorry wenn es so lange dauert.Inet zu lahm

EDIT: Hab noch ein Bild schnell bearbeitet


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

moment mal, du hast 45mm platz aussen am case unter dem plastikdeckel? das ist mal ordentlich. sonst musst du das andersrum machen, lüfter aussen und radi innen. das kännte aber knapp werden.

die nieten musst du mit eine bohrer aufbohren. wenn du vorsichtig bist, geht dabei auch nix anderes kaputt.


----------



## Vagas (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



> moment mal, du hast 45mm platz aussen am case unter dem plastikdeckel? das ist mal ordentlich.


Jap unter dem Plastikdeckel befinden sich 45mm, und wenn man diese Plastikeinkerbungen wegmacht, hat man sogar 5cm Platz.



> sonst musst du das andersrum machen, lüfter aussen und radi innen. das kännte aber knapp werden.


Dann sind aber die Lüfter im Pull, dachte Push sei besser? 
Wenn man Radi von innen macht, dann kommt man in Konflikt mit dem Mainboard (360er Fail) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem normalen Metallbohrer? Kann man nachher aus selber Schrauben dran bringen, wenn man es sich anders überlegt bzw. falsch bohrt


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

pull ist im grunde sogar etwas besser, als push. die streben, die den motor halten und der mittelpunkt selber sind störfelder. das ist zwar nur wenig störend, aber es kann besser sein. und laut linus sammelt sich so weniger staub zwischen lüfter und radiator. aber durch des problem mit dem mainboard ist steht das ja ausser frage  radi oben, lüfter unten. 

genau, wenn du die stützen wieder reinmachen willst, kannst du sie entweder neue nieten reinmachen oder eben schrauben. und falls die midplate durchhängt ohne stütze, macht du eine von denen mittig wieder rein. musst zwar löcher bohren, aber das ist ja fix gemacht. ein ganz normaler metallbohrer, genau 

edit:
zum platz zwischen den beiden radis unten: 25mm sind nicht viel, aber sollte reichen. damit dann der 120er in der front nicht zu laut wird und auch noch was bringt, musst du etwas abstand zwischen den radiatorenden und dem lüfter halten. eventuell helfen auch luftleitbleche. also eins rechts und eins links, damit die luft vom frontlüfter nahzu komplett zwischen den radiatoren durchfährt


----------



## Vagas (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



> pull ist im grunde sogar etwas besser, als push. die streben, die den  motor halten und der mittelpunkt selber sind störfelder. das ist zwar  nur wenig störend, aber es kann besser sein. und laut linus sammelt sich  so weniger staub zwischen lüfter und radiator.


 Wieder was dazugelernt. Danke.


> aber durch des problem mit dem mainboard ist steht das ja ausser frage  radi oben, lüfter unten.


Leider schon, oder ich pack mal mein neues Z87X-OC aus und lass es mal Probesitzen 


> genau, wenn du die stützen wieder reinmachen willst, kannst du sie  entweder neue nieten reinmachen oder eben schrauben. und falls die  midplate durchhängt ohne stütze, macht du eine von denen mittig wieder  rein. musst zwar löcher bohren, aber das ist ja fix gemacht. ein ganz  normaler metallbohrer, genau


Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass es durchgehängt. Sieht nach ganz robusten Metall aus. Hab auch einige Casemods gesehen, da haben sie einen 420 Radi unten verbaut, un da müssen diese Dinger weg. Leider finde ich kein Bild mehr dazu, aber ich suche! Dann muss meine Makita wieder ran
Dann könnte ich ja tatsächlich/wahrscheinlich/eventl. 360 Radiatoren im Keller verbauen 
Ich mess mal gleich wie weit mein Netzteil reicht und dann bietet sich ja CM gut an, um nicht mit den Radianschlüssen in die quere zu kommen. 
Btw. der Abstand von der Front bis zum Netzteil beträgt 41cm (-2,5cm 120mm Lüfter). Von der Länge müssten die Radis gut passen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

die 360er alphacool sind knapp 400mm lang, also passt es wohl nur ohne frontlüfter

genau, probesitzen und bilder machen. 
pobleme bei radi im deckel sind meist wegen dem 8pin eps stecker/kabel und bei intelboards der kühler von den oberen spannungswandlern. ram kann bei zu hohen heatspreadern auch probleme machen.


----------



## Vagas (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Probesitzen wird gemacht  Hier die versprochen Bilder als vorgeschmack 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier konnte einer im Deckel Push/Pull machen mit seinem Radi. Weis leider nicht mehr, welcher Radi das war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x XSCP RX240 im "Keller"
Im Push/Pull. Unswar von innen nach außen Luftstrom. Außer die Pulllüfter sind Slim (=20mmm!?)
Und er hat die vordere (vom Case aus rechte) Abgrenzung auch abgemacht, aber eine drangelassen ?!


----------



## Vagas (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Probesitzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmehr unter der Lupe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie du es gesagt hast, der 8pin 4pin sieht nicht so gut da aus -.-


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

die push/pull config im deckel schein mit einem 30mm dicken radi zu sein. und wie man sieht, ging das auch nur, weil ein lüfter weggelassen worden ist, dort wo der spawakühler im weg ist. 

slimlüfter sind für radiatoren nicht gerade zu empfehlen. die taugen höchsten im deckel, um die eh schon von alleine nach oben steigende luft etwas zu beschleunigen (meine meinung). die lüfter sind 15mm dick, ich glaube sogar nur 12mm. scythe slip stream slim müssten das sein. also als notfalllüfter, weil besser als weglassen sind die dann schon.
wenn man die weglässt, ist der abstand zwischen beiden radis auch wieder etwas größer. sieht so aus, als sind das sogar 45mm dicke radis.


----------



## Joselman (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Schweinelaut die Teile. :Kann man nicht mal als Gehäuselüfter verwenden.


----------



## Vagas (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Nene, dann lass ich die Finger davon. Wollte eigentlich mit dem Pic nur zeigen, dass da einige auch die Abgrenzung abgemacht haben.
45mm, weil sie die volle Breite vom Case nutzen (22cm). (2,5+4,5)*2=14cm. Dann noch diese Slims Da geht was rein ^^


> sieht so aus, als sind das sogar 45mm dicke radis.


 
Das wäre ja noch besser?


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*



Joselman schrieb:


> Schweinelaut die Teile. :Kann man nicht mal als Gehäuselüfter verwenden.


 ich hatte slim lüfter mit 1000rpm, die waren nicht zu hören.


----------



## Joselman (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Hatte einen auf 800 laufen den habe ich deutlich rausgehört neben den NB. Ich muss dazu aber sagen, dass mein Case ohne Seitenteil neben mir auf dem Tisch steht.


----------



## Vagas (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Um ehrlich zu sein will ich keine Slim Lüfter haben, weil die für mich keinen Sinn machen. Höchstens in einem HTCP oder so? Vllt kommen die mal später als "Verstärkung" wenn ich mit der Kühlung nicht zu frieden bin. Aber momentan: Nein, danke! Und außerdem hab ich doch die 2x 120mm Lüfter aus der ausnehmbaren Halterung 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aktueller Stand:
*Ich hab mir mal den Deckel etwas genau unter die Augen genohmen, und leider festgestellt, dass nur 30mm Radiatoren drunter passen. 
Unter die abnehmbare Abdeckung würde ein 45mm passen, aber leider passen unter den Teil mit dem Panel nur ca. 30mm.
Die ersten beiden 120mm Abschnitte (von hinten gezählt) würden drunter passen, nur leider befindet sich der dritte und letzte Lüfter größtenteils unter dem Panel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich aber in einigen Tests gelesen habe, dass sogar 30mm Radis besser mit niedrigen Umdrehungen umgehen können als dickere, ist das ja wie geschaffen dafür 

Also kommt in den Deckel folgendes:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm 35266
3x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78263
1x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz 81125 (-> Aquaero)

Ich bitte um eure Absegnung 

  EDIT: Eventl. kommen vllt ein paar LED Streifen unter die Abdeckung als optische Verschönerung 


Nun zum *„Keller“*
  Da es von der Front bis zum Netzteil genau 41cm sind, eignen sich optimal 360Radi, aber da vorne noch ein 120mm Lüfter kommt, muss man -2,5cm abziehen und dann passt es nicht mehr  Zusätzlich kommt hinzu das die seitlichen Luftschlitze nur für 2 x120mm ausgeschnitten sind. Am hinteren Lüfter würde es zum Hitzestau kommen. (und NT ist auch noch da <.<)

_Welche Kombo ist besser? _
  2x 360 ohne Frontlüfter
  2x 280 mit Frontlüfter
  Ein entscheidender Faktor ist bestimmt das Netzteil bei der Wahl zum 360 Radiator. Uns war ob die Anschlüsse vom Netzteil mit den Ausgängen vom Radiator in Konfrontation geraten?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Zwischen den Feiertagen ist auch mein Netzteil gekommen. (An dieser Stelle wünsche ich allen ein erfoglreiches Jahr )
  Hier ein paar Bilder mit dem eingebauten Netzteil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Wie man sieht geht das Netzteil genau bis zur Abgrenzung (Netzteillänge: 19cm) also bleiben nach wie vor die 41cm von der Front bis zum Netzteil. (ohne Frontlüfter) 
  Hier mal ein schematischer Aufbau von den Radis im "Keller" (Netzteil ist entfernt/Sicht. Hinten-> Vorne)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  (Unabhängig von der Länge der Radiatoren!)
  Rein rechnerisch bleibt ein Luftkanal von 11cm in der Mitte übrig, und ich habe sogar rechts einen "Sandwich" ^^
Theoretisch bedeutet es ich hätte nochmals mehr Spiel in der Dicke der Radiatoren: 30mm, 45mm( +3cm), 60mm( +6cm)... ABER auf Kosten von dem Luftkanal 
Eure Erfahrung und Meinung ist gefragt 

Hiernochmal die Anschlüsse vom Netzteil aus Sicht von den Radis zur weiter Bereichung an Informationen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich entschuldige mich wenn ich solange nix mehr gepostet habe Während den Feiertag war viel los und ich hatte nicht viel Zeit gehabt, deswegen ist der Text etwas länger geworden SORRY!
Gleichzeitig hatte sich auch dadruch die Lieferung von dem Netzteil etwas verspätet. Die Feiertag hatten auch ihr gutes und ich konnte heute auf Kosten meiner Freundin dieses schöne Stück in England bestellen:
http://images.xs-pc.com/product_ima...9-290X--290-Waterblock-XS-R9-290X-43417-3.jpg


Ich freu mich wieder zurück zu sein und euch zu verkünden, dass ich jetzt ein Tagebuch zu diesem Build machen werde ( Auf Rat von Usern, zur besseren Übersicht, Zum Wohl der Moderatoren  und für die Abonnenten! )

PS.: Sobald der Thread zum Tagebuch steht kommt hier ein Link hin, solange bleibt der Thread hier aktiv und es wird alles neu gepostete ins Tagebuch eingearbeitet


----------



## MatzeLP (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Aber Hallo!
Ich dachte schon, meine Abofunktion spinnt mal wieder. Es kommt ja doch noch was Neues von Dir. 
Nochmals frohes Neues!
Zum Deckel: Ist irgendwie logich, dass dünnere Radis weniger Umdrehungen brauchen, oder? 
Wobei es auch auf den Lamellenabstand ankommt.
Ein 30mm ist auch okay, LED Leiste klingt auch lecker. 
Zum Boden: Nimm BITTE 2x 280 und einen Frontlüfter und die 280er in 45 Breite mit den PL-2. 
Denn 14x28 sind 392 qcm und 12x36 432 qcm.
Daraus folgt, dass ein 360 zwar mehr Fläche hat, aber wenn die nicht gut entlüftet werden, kann ein Hitzestau entstehen, und das wäre. Nicht gut. 
Ansonsten noch viel Spaß.
Grüße Matze


----------



## Vagas (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Ich freu mich dass du noch da bist Matze 
Tut mir wirklich Leid, dass es so lange gedauert hat  
Ich tendiere Momentan auch zu 2x280 mit Frontlüfter!


> Denn 14x28 sind 392 qcm und 12x36 432 qcm.


Da ist nicht viel Unterschied dazwischen  Ob da sich der Aufwand lohnt 
45mm klingt auch gut. 


Also: 2*280 a 45mm


----------



## Vagas (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Heute gekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kommen natürlich orangen LEDs dazu 

Könnt ihr mir den unteschied zw. Build/WorkLog und Tagebuch nennen=? (Für mein Tagebuch? Will es ja veschieben)


----------



## MatzeLP (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Cool. 
Ich würde sagen, dass das eine Englisch ist und das andere Deutsch. 
Inhaltlich tut sich das nicht viel; kannste Dir aussuchen, was besser köingt.


----------



## Vagas (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Also mittlerweile bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich nicht vllt die Asus anstelle von MSI bestellen soll, weil die immer vergriffen sind 
 Würde die Asus bei mf (Händler meines Vertrauens) bzw. hwv bekommen. Kostest mich zwar ca. 15€ mehr, aber ich bin das warten ein bissle leid.
 Meine GPU Kühler sind da, aber keine GPU  Würde sie gerne mal montieren!! Macht es einen großen Unterschied, oder sagt ihr mir doch lieber ich soll auf die MSI warten?


----------



## Oozy (9. Januar 2014)

Den Händler deines Vertrauens unterstützen ist immer eine feine Sache, auch wenn es etwas teurer ist. Gegen die ASUS spricht nichts. Kannst die also gut nehmen.


----------



## Vagas (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Ich sehe grade, dass mindfactory die Karte leider nur noch 1x hat  Ist das schlimm, wenn ich mir die zweite später nachbestelle? Dachte man sollte immer am besten zwei gleichzeitig bestellen, damit sie ja vom selben Band sind, wegen der Synchronisation? 
Ich wollte insbesondere deswegen Nachfragen, wegen Kühlerwechsel und Garantie.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Kannst ja auch 2 von Sapphire nehmen. Solange du das PCB nicht zerstörst, sollte es keine Garantieprobleme geben (Da geb ich aber keine Garantie drauf)


----------



## Vagas (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Ich habe nur nie eine GPU umgebaut..


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

es ist völlig egal, ob du nun zwei mal eine sapphire oder eine asus und eine sapphire oder bei drei karten drei unterschiedliche hersteller hast.
crossfire funktioniert ja sogar mit unterschiedlichen karten, solange diese den gleichen chip haben. nur wird die bessere dann immer automatisch schlechter gemacht, also wenn du eine karte mit 900MHz kerntakt und eine mit 950MHz kerntakt zusammen laufen lässt, werden beide mit 900MHZ laufen.

aber bei einem wassergekühlten system sind kleine taktunterschiede ja irrelevant


----------



## Vagas (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Das ist mir neu mit den verschiedenen Herstellern.  wieder was dazu gelernt. 
Ich hab ein paar threads durch gelesen, und da ist es ganz unterschiedlich, der eine sagt MSI, der andere nein Asus und wieder sagt einer es ist xfx  
Ich glaube da kann ich einfach pc-nutzer zitieren: 


> Solange du das PCB nicht zerstörst, sollte es keine Garantieprobleme geben (Da geb ich aber keine Garantie drauf)


Dann ist der Hersteller relativ. 
Meine Kühler können es kaum erwarten verbaut zu werden. 

EDIT: Heute wurden 2x http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...9-290-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_939408.html bestellt


----------



## Vagas (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was soll man noch dazu sagen? 
Hab jetzt alle PC Komponenten außer diese Lüfter hier: Enermax T.B.Vegas weiß (UCTVS12P-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland x 3 (Front/ 2x Seite) Sind grade bei AT nicht erhältlich. 
Hinzu kommt noch ein großer weiß LED 200mm in die Front, hab da noch keine Entscheidung getroffen 
Dann kann ich bald übergehen und mir die Wakü kaufen


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Na das sieht doch schon mal sehr gut aus.


----------



## Thoriig (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

da fehlen die Kühler auf den r290


----------



## Vagas (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Hast Recht  Kommen noch drauf, aber ich wollte nochmal nachfragen, ob ich vllt die Karten vorher auf Spulenfiepen oder so testen sollte, bevor ich die Kühler umtausche?


----------



## Joselman (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Ja vor dem Umbau ganz klar erst testen. Ich würde auch nach Artefakten ausschau halten. Also die Karte ruhig richtig fordern.


----------



## Vagas (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Okay in Ordnung 
Was genau wären den Artefakte? Im Spiel selber? Dachte sowas liegt meist an der Software? Treibern?


----------



## Joselman (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Achte einfach generell auf Bildfehler & Pixelfehler. Wird sehr wahrscheinlich nix sein aber falls doch dann geh der Sache erstmal nach. 

Dein Grafikkartentreiber könnte auch abstürzen und zurückgesetzt werden wenn die Karte den Takt nicht verkraftet. Das hätte dann nix mit dem Treiber zu tun.


----------



## Thoriig (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

ja. am besten mit einem benshmarkt der auch 3 stellige fps zahlen erreicht. ich habe das mit dem aktuellen 3d markt getestet. Der Umbau ist Easy. 

Nicht wundern, wenn Sich nix bewergt wenn alle Schrauben los sind. Da war eine menge WLP drauf geklatscht bei meiner Saphire. Ich dachte er, das wäre geklebt.

Die verkleidung auf dem Kühler muss man nicht abmachen. Viel spass beim Umbau und sauber arbeiten geht vor Schnelligkeit


----------



## Vagas (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Vielen Dank für dein Ratschlag Thoriig


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

ich denke, es ist mal ein update mit bildern angebracht


----------



## Vagas (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Der wird komme, aber nicht hier ^^
Werde dazu ein extra Thread auf/mit dem System selber erstellen. Aber ein kleiner vorgeschmack kann ruhig schon sein 
Ein paar Bilder schieße ich schnell. (Ist aber alles noch sehr durcheinander )


----------



## Vagas (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Hier sollte eingentlich der PC rein. So dachte meine Freundin  Aber als sie dann das Case gesehen hat, war ihr klar, dass dem nicht so ist 
Wollte von Anfang an die MoRa dadrin verstecken, aber pssst...  Vorne soll noch eine Temp.anzeige kommen (z.bsp.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal das Chaos von hinten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übersicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2x XSPC R9 290



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird noch am Kabelsalat und dem Chaos drum herum gearbeitet.
Die LEDs für GPU werden durch Orange ersetzt.
AGB bekommt vllt ein RGB LED von aq selber ^^ 
Es kommen zwei Kaltlichkathoden noch dazu (sind schon da) 
.....
....
...
..
.
ect.
Wenn ihr nach Anregungen/Ideen habt, immer her damit, sind gerne gesehen 


*Und es wurde eine große Menge an SLEEVE bei Nils bestellt* 


EDIT: Wassertemp.: 23,7°C


----------



## Asynic (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Melde mich mal kurz zu Wort, finde dein kleines Projekt hier super, ich bin auch grade dabei mein System mit i7 und r9 290 auf Wakü umzustellen 

Lasse mal n Abo hier!

PS: Die XSPC Kühler sind wirklich lecker , das bringt jetzt meine Pläne wieder durcheinander auch wenn die Temps ja nicht so doll sein sollen, aber da ist das Auge irgendwie stärker grad ^^


----------



## Vagas (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Das freut mich 

Als ich die Kühler gesehen hab, war die Sache gegessen  Also von dem Temps. komme ich nicht höher wie 30-40°C. Die erste GPU im Kreislauf (also die untere) hat in der Regel um die 30°C und die obere/zweite meist um die 40°C.
Vllt kann dir das bei deiner Entscheidung helfen.


----------



## Asynic (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Wie sind denn die Vrm temps bei dir?


----------



## dominger (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

WOW und das 1000x Mal. 
Du lebst quasi mein Traum. 
Genauso möchte ich das auch haben und werde es auch machen.  
Ich stelle mir gerade nur die Frage, wie du und ich das bezahlen können  
Ich verfolge das jetzt sicher. 
Ich hoffe und erwarte  mehr Fedback, Temps und so weiter. 
Und ganz vorallem FOTOS 
Wir wollen mehr Fotos sehen. 
Danke dafür und hoffe wir hören bald wieder voneinander.  
MfG
Jan


----------



## Vagas (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

VRAM Temps im IDLE: 24-28°C

Unter Last wird heute abend getestet!


----------



## Vagas (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4770k + 2x R9 290 in Cosmos II*

Erste GPU im Wakü Kreislauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweite GPU im Wakü Kreislauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heaven Benchmark 4.0 auf Extreme für 15min.


----------

